# what is Red XIII



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Is he a coyote/jackal?


----------



## Stinkdog (Jan 15, 2009)

I think he's supposed to be feline.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Huh, looks like he is.
http://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/Red_XIII
His mane reminds me of the hyena from The Lion King, though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah, he looks like a feline to me, maybe some kind of lion was the reference. a lion with an anime mane^^
still one of my all time favorite final fantasy characters


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

He does look rather feline, but during the game he barks, growls, and howls like a canine.  I guess he's just a strange mix of both. *shrugs*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2009)

Anime Fans (mainly those that do Hentai Doujins) make him Canid
Official species is a leonine, I guess it is a mix of a lion and Canine


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

He's freaking hawt >.> All I know.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> He's freaking hawt >.> All I know.


I would admit that in a non gay way


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> He's freaking hawt >.> All I know.





Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I would admit that in a non gay way


seconded.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 15, 2009)

He's only hot when anthromatized.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2009)

FoxyAreku said:


> He's only hot when Feral.


fix'ed


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> fix'ed



No.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 15, 2009)

He's a supporting character from an old game that everyone and their cousin here on the forums wants to fuck/be fucked by/watch fucking someone else/dress up in a diaper and pacifier.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Damn Furfag


Fix'd


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> He's a supporting character from an old game that everyone and their cousin here on the forums wants to fuck/be fucked by/watch fucking someone else/dress up in a diaper and pacifier.



*MURR MURR*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> He's a supporting character from an old game that everyone and their cousin here on the forums wants to fuck/be fucked by/watch fucking someone else/dress up in a diaper and pacifier.


and sadly...this is truth D=


----------



## Takun (Jan 15, 2009)

He had PUPPY/KITTENS YAYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


/best part of the game


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> He's freaking hawt >.> All I know.


 What?

FF7 had a bad cast of characters.


----------



## Takun (Jan 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> FF7 had a bad cast of characters.




What?!

You didn't like Emo kid, foreign chick, tomboy, nigger, racist, SUPER KUTE INDIAN GURL, vampire, and Cute stuffed animal

D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2009)

Cloud isn't emo, He more a happy cross dresser.

I only liked Tifa and Barret, Everyone else were justed...ugh.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> FF7 had a bad cast of characters.



why did you quote me?


----------



## Takun (Jan 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Cloud isn't emo, He more a happy cross dresser.
> 
> I only liked Tifa and Barret, Everyone else were justed...ugh.



He was most definitely depressed and wallowed in it.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> What?!
> 
> You didn't like Emo kid, foreign chick, tomboy, nigger, racist, SUPER KUTE INDIAN GURL, vampire, and Cute stuffed animal
> 
> D:



You forgot the pretty-boy.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 15, 2009)

Magikian said:


> You forgot the pretty-boy.



Rufus Shinra?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Rufus Shinra?



No one screams in lust for that guy.. it's the one who has more CG of him than any playable character in the game..


----------



## Lukar (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> No one screams in lust for that guy.. it's the one who has more CG of him than any playable character in the game..



Sephiroth? xD


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 15, 2009)

Shinra....

Douchebags turn me on. <3


----------



## Lukar (Jan 15, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Shinra....
> 
> Douchebags turn me on. <3




Should we be concerned? xD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> why did you quote me?


 I said "what" because you think terrible character from FF7 is hot. 


Takumi_L said:


> He was most definitely depressed and wallowed in it.


 Ah your right, He was also arrogant.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I said "what" because you think terrible character from FF7 is hot.



 I liked him. Don't hate.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> FF7 had a bad cast of characters.


Yeah... but put the FF7 cast next to the FF8 cast and the FF7 cast suddenly seem like charismatic buckets of sunshine.

Then again the filthiest shit in FA suddenly become charismatic buckets of sunshine when compared to FF8


AlexInsane said:


> Shinra....
> 
> Douchebags turn me on. <3


The fat one or the one that got crushed by a building?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> Yeah... but put the FF7 cast next to the FF8 cast and the FF7 cast suddenly seem like charismatic buckets of sunshine.
> 
> Then again the filthiest shit in FA suddenly become charismatic buckets of sunshine when compared to FF8


How bad is FF8's cast?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

The only FF7 character I liked is Zack.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jan 16, 2009)

I think hes a cross between a lion/tiger/wolf/fireball


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 16, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> fix'ed



No. Ferals are never hot, unless your a zoophile.
In that case...stay away from meh. D:

Anyway, Aeris>Every RPG character in existance.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 16, 2009)

I think he is a tiger/lion/fire??? All I know is that he was an *ok* party member in FFVII



FoxyAreku said:


> No. Ferals are never hot, unless your a zoophile.
> In that case...stay away from meh. D:
> 
> Anyway, Aeris>Every RPG character in existance.


 
Too bad she expires after 1 disk of gameplay.


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> How bad is FF8's cast?



They were all orphans.  Squall was more emo than Cloud could ever hope to be.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 16, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Sephiroth? xD



That's the one.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> They were all orphans.  Squall was more emo than Cloud could ever hope to be.



Plus Squall's weapon was retarded.

GUNBLADELOL


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> They were all orphans. Squall was more emo than Cloud could ever hope to be.


 Ugh. 


-Lucario- said:


> Too bad she expires after 1 disk of gameplay.


 More like two hours of gameplay.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 16, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Plus Squall's weapon was retarded.
> 
> GUNBLADELOL


 
Yeah, Squaresoft (now squareenix) lost creativity points for that one.



Perverted Impact said:


> Ugh.
> 
> More like two hours of gameplay.


 
Ehh, well I used her alot. I mean I did alot of other side crap that isn't relative to the mainstory with her and even got her 4th limit break. I did this on my first game to and when I lost her I nearly cried. All that hard work gone to waste, thanks a bunch squaresoft!


----------



## Sernion (Jan 16, 2009)

Red XIII died when a random furry made a biped fursuit out of him and posted it on the internet.

Fucking furries.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 16, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> The fat one or the one that got crushed by a building?



Rufus is the one that got smashed up, right?

Yeah, him.

He's man-pretty. And he's fucking rich and a douchebag.

I'm sold.



Magikian said:


> Plus Squall's weapon was retarded.
> 
> GUNBLADELOL



Beats the fuck out of

"EAT MY SAUSAGE SWORD ULTRA MEGA HOLY SEXY COMBO OF DOODLY DOODLY DOO DEATH"


----------



## Aurali (Jan 16, 2009)

Sernion said:


> Red XIII died when a random furry made a biped fursuit out of him and posted it on the internet.
> 
> Fucking furries.



this..


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 17, 2009)

both Cloud and Sephiroth are compensating for something while squall was trying for badass and failed so he tried to change his name to Leon


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2009)

I liked the gunblade :3


----------



## Sernion (Jan 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I liked the gunblade :3


Seconded. Playing Monster Hunter as a Gunlancer kinda reminded me of Gunblade.


----------

